# From veg nutes to bloom  nutes.



## EYORE (Dec 31, 2014)

At first I went directly from veg nutes to bloom nutes.
I started goig 50/50 for a week or so between switching,an once in bloom add veg nutes once every 2 weeks or so.
Any opinions on am I wasting veg nutes?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

I do a transition mix between VEG and flower too.

Once I'm beyond the "stretch" phase, I use a 100% "flower" mix and I don't look back from there.

I run a hydroponic DWC tote grow.


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2015)

I go right from veg to flower nutrients.  Stopped doing a transition long ago. Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2015)

Same as Hamster.  I also have a perpetual harvest and so have plants in all different phases.  If vegging plants have had a recent res change, I will let them go til next res change with their veg nutes.  But when I mix nutes again, they go right to flowering nutes.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

How "extreme" is your Flower nute bath, THG.  
You run DWC tote's still, yes?

I've been concerned about Nitrogen starving a plant in stretch.

I've only been @ this a year, still learning!!
:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

I switch right away no transition as well as my buddys


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it depends on the nutrient line.with cutting edge solutions.if u don't follow that feed chart and continue the grow nutes until u have established buds forming you'll run into nitrogen deficency been there done that..you use grow nutes til your plants are done stretching.usually through week two.


----------



## EYORE (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank u all for ur input.That will explain my nit.def.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2015)

The GH Flora product line still has enough N in the flowering mix that I do not have problems.  Some nutrient lines may be different.

Don't know whaqt you are asking when you ask how extreme it is?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 4, 2015)

just if you drop the N to -0- or if (as you answered) there is "still enough" in the flower mix


I'm starting to think (learn) that a regular reservoir swap is about as important as what's in the mix.
Just because the PPM/ph is still correct, 4 week old (used) nute-bath is not "good".


----------

